# Kim - Fit by 40



## kim (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Girls and everybody   

I think it's time for me to join your great forum. I have been looking into differents site forum's and I decided to join your here cause it seems to be the best supportive forums and everybody's are trying to help each other to achieve their goals.  And there are so great knowledge here.  I'm really impress with all the ladies here. So I'm sure that all your imput will keep me on going day after day to reach my goal. 

So a little on me.  First, I'm french.  So I try to wrote and understand english the best I can.  So I already apologize for all bad writting or misunderstanding in english. My dictionnary is sitting beside me  

Okay. I am 5'6" and my current weight is now 135 pounds.  I have lost since January 2004 - 25 pounds.  My goal is to drop my BF while increasing nice muscle tone. I want to be fit by 40 and achieve a nice bodybuilding fitness tone look.

I'am working at the gym 4 x a week.  Working each body part once a week. I usually work with supperset all muscle group except shoulder.

When I work my  big muscle groups I usually work rep range with: 15-12-10-8-12
But I was thinking maybe doing a kind of MAX-O-T training or lowering my big muscle groups to: 12-10-8-6 -10  Any suggestions here will be appreciate.

Small muscle: 12-10-8-6

I do cardio 2 to 3 times a week 20 minutes HITT and another 10 minutes moderate intensity.  But to be honest I don't really like doing cardio.  I prefer big times weight lifting than cardio, but I guess I need to do the HITT to burn more fat.

I will post here my training and eating plan.

All comments will be more than appreciate.

ThanK's for supporting

Kim


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 1, 2004)

Good Luck Kim!! You've done great already loosing 25 lbs.!! Keep it up!


----------



## atherjen (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Kim!  SO glad to see that you decided to start your journal here! 
Congrads on your progress thus far!!  thats excellent!! Best of luck with the new goals, as I am sure that you can reach them!  

Oh!! et Je parle francais aussi. Habitez-vous en Quebec?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck Kim!!!


----------



## kim (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Girls and thank you for your nice welcome.  I'm sure that being on that board with all of you will keep me in a good mental working hard.  After a 20 weeks of hard working for those 25 pounds off and mostly alone in a boat, the new blood will be more than appreciate.

Atherjen, WOW, you speak french.  Did you take any lessons. Well I'm from Montreal and it's time for us to have nice weather cause will all that rains I'm becoming green like the grass.


----------



## kim (Jun 1, 2004)

*June 1st - 2004*

So here what's happen today for me:

*Meal 1*: 1 whole egg + 3 white eggs, 1/2 cup of oatmeal with splenda
(Multivitamin)

*Meal 2*: 1/2 cup of cottage cheese mix with 1 tsp of Natural Peanut Butter

*Meal 3*: POST-WORKOUT: 1 scoop of my whey Shake + water and 1 cup of frozen raspeberry

*Meal 4*:  1 Can of tuna + 1 green apple

*LEGS WORKOUT*
Warm up 5 minutes on the treadmill, incline at 7

Leg extension - 1 leg at the time
1) 12 x 15 pounds - hold static
2) 10 x 20 pounds - hold static
3) 15 x 10 pounds - hold static

With that leg extension and holding static, my legs are already pump. I hold the static until it hurt

Squat on Smith Machine - ss- Sissy Squat
1) 12 x 70 pounds
1) 12 x Sissy Squat
2) 10 x 95 pounds
2) 10 x Sissy Squat
3) 8 x 105 pounds
3) 8 x Sissy Squat
4) 12 x 75 pounds
4) 12 x Sissy Squat

I find that combo very taxing my legs and especially that Sissy squat. It might seems nothing that Sissy Squat, but it's evil, well for me

Lying leg curl - ss Stiff dead leg lift (harmstring)
1) 12 x 45 pounds
1) 12 x 45 pounds
2) 5 x 65 pounds - drop 2 x 55 pounds - drop 3 x 35 pounds
2) 10 x 45 pounds
3) 7 x 55 pounds - drop 8 x 45 pounds
3) 8 x 45 pounds

I Like that one.
But now at that point of my training, I always want to give up with my legs, but I know I should do the lunges and it's asking me all my little change for doing it  

Lunges Step on a box with DB
1) 12 x 10 pounds
2) 12 x 15 pounds

I have gave up with lunges, I always feel out of energy when it comes to the lunge.

Seated Calf Raise
3 x times with no weight, toes point straight, out and in.

*ABS WORKOUT*
1) 3 X Leg Raise (Romain chair)
2) 3 x crunch with cable weight

I do hate abs  but I must do them. Especially the leg raise (romain chair) it's so hard for me. Sometimes I forced more with my arms to stand me.
And having abs after my legs training is killing me. Maybe I should do them first before my legs workout

Any comments on my training will be more then welcome. I am to the gym for working hard so feel free if you think that something is not okay.

Journal to be completed lately regarding foods


----------



## kim (Jun 1, 2004)

*Meal 5*:  Ham, with mix veggies (peas, green/yellow beans, pepper) + 1 tps of olive oil on top of veggies + mix salads.

*Meal 6*:  3/4 cup of cottage cheese + 3 big brazil nut.


----------



## Jill (Jun 1, 2004)

Good luck with all your goals, and most of all congrats with what you've already accomplished!!

One thing, your carbs seem a little low for that amount of training. Especially on a leg day. JMO


----------



## atherjen (Jun 2, 2004)

killer leg workout KIm!!!  

I agree with Jillybean- carbs seem a bit on the low side. I'd suggest bumping your post workout carbs up. How about adding some oatmeal.. do you like sweet potatoes?



> Atherjen, WOW, you speak french. Did you take any lessons. Well I'm from Montreal and it's time for us to have nice weather cause will all that rains I'm becoming green like the grass


 
I was in immersion from grade 6 until I gradauted. I got my Bilingual PRovincial Legal Certification a year ago. Last years summer job was spent speaking 99% french all summer at a Tourist Bureau. 
I hear you on the warm weather. Im in New Brunswick(northern part- 20mins from Mt.Carleton.) and its been soo cold and miserable here!


----------



## kim (Jun 2, 2004)

Bonjour Atherjen, j'espère que ca va bien.  Merci de me conseiller en ce qui a trait à mon entrainement. And WOW   Congrats for your certificate for being Bilingual. I think that french is the tougher language for writing.

 OMG, living in New-Brunswick it's a very nice place. I went once. But regarding the weather. OMG it's much more cold than in Montreal and winter is so tough  but you have the best sea food overthere.

My legs workout is always a hard one for me and I just love working my legs. But I do agree that I probably should have more carbs for that training.

What do you think about working with superset, my goal is still lower my BF and try to build muscle while trying to get definition  at the same time.  Alot of trying at the same time.

I have read TP carbs cycling and it's really interesting me. I think I will give it a trial. Is there alot of people on TP carbs cycling and do they have better results than ordinary diet plan as low carbs in  first part of day and fibrous veggies for the rest of the day.

Jill hope you love your trip to Cuba, best place in the world  

Thank's all for helping and Supporting.

Kim
Working hard to put something into my avatar, but I'm clueless with computer


----------



## kim (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

>


Its lookin good, but so small.


----------



## kim (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## kim (Nov 5, 2004)

JUST MAKING SOME TEST - AH.AH.


----------



## kim (Nov 5, 2004)

LOST 39 POUNDS STAT 5'6" - 121.6 POUNDS  BF around 15%


----------



## kim (Nov 5, 2004)

JUST WONDERING IF MAYBEE IN A YEAR OR SO, I COULD BE ABLE TO COMPETE, INTO AMATEUR CONTEST.  WHO KNOWS - 42YEAR'S OLD


----------



## kim (Nov 5, 2004)

Pretty dawn Bloated in to the pics    and what a nice farmer's tan, I have    I'm just not able to send those pics into my gallery pictures, it doesn't work at all.  Just don't know how come.

Well resume from me:  Start January 2004 - 160 pounds - Update November 2004 - 121.6 pounds - stat: 5'6" - Bf, I'm guessing around 15%.

I'm just wondering if maybe in a year I can be ready to do at least one amateur competition. But will try to add some more muscles until that time.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh my God, Kim, do you realize what you've got going here??? I saw your pictures and you could be ready to go on stage in 4 weeks in your condition right now!!!

Your physique...you have incredible biceps peaks for a woman. Your trap muscles and upper back are large and ripped. I'm a guy and I would kill for what you've got there. The room for improvements I would say are add some more width in the lats, just a little more sweep in your quads and some lift in the glutes, though this could solve itself as you dieted down for the stage. If anything, your arms may be too big for your upper body. If you look at the side chest pose, your arms are overpowering your shoulders and chest. Maybe an idea is to reduce the amount of training on your arms and do more for the lats and chest.


> Okay. I am 5'6" and my current weight is now 135 pounds. I have lost since January 2004 - 25 pounds. My goal is to drop my BF while increasing nice muscle tone. I want to be fit by 40 and achieve a nice bodybuilding fitness tone look.


You're already fit.  15% bodyfat!!! That is outstanding for a woman who is not in training specifically for an upcoming competition!!

You're lean right now, so focus more on building muscle, which will definitely enhance the lines and curves you have now, and less on losing fat. The latter will happen almost automatically as you increase muscle because more muscle means a higher metabolism, which then boosts fat burning capacities.


> I'am working at the gym 4 x a week. Working each body part once a week. I usually work with supperset all muscle group except shoulder.
> 
> When I work my big muscle groups I usually work rep range with: 15-12-10-8-12
> But I was thinking maybe doing a kind of MAX-O-T training or lowering my big muscle groups to: 12-10-8-6 -10 Any suggestions here will be appreciate.
> ...


I would experiment with trying MAX OT or going to lower reps on your lats, legs, chest and maybe shoulders. Don't do this for your arms, traps and inner back muscles. They're big enough already. Let the other parts catch up.

Unless you really really really like supersetting, I would recommend trying straight sets, doing 3, 4 or 5 exercises per bodypart( more for larger groups like quads and chest, less for smaller muscles like arms). You want to build muscle and straight sets with rest periods between sets is a more effective way of doing this than supersets.


> I do cardio 2 to 3 times a week 20 minutes HITT and another 10 minutes moderate intensity. But to be honest I don't really like doing cardio. I prefer big times weight lifting than cardio, but I guess I need to do the HITT to burn more fat.


This is refreshing as many women do too much cardio and would rather slack off on the weights. Your physique is already in great condition and you are lean with low bodyfat, so maybe two days a week is all you need. Try it for 3-4 weeks and monitor your progress in the mirror. If you maintain your condition, then this means this is all that you need for now. 

If and when you go into a precontest training routine, then you can increase the cardio.

Good luck, I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## kim (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh My Godness,  Egoatdoor, you are really flattering me because when I compare my self with female bodybuilder's, I feel very intimitaded.  Maybe I am a bad judge of what I have accomplish for only  10 months.

I just love all your critics about my pics and let me tell you that I do appreciate them really, honestly, really, really.  I am training alone, with no coach at all, no body for telling me which way to go, where are my weakness or on what I should work better, but I read and read and read so much on bodybuilding.  I just love it and it is a passion for me. And I really wish that someone could be fixing me or giving good and bad critics, just like you did.

I will listen to your advise and work much more on my chest, last and I guess my quads.

For now, please someone let me know if what I am currently doing is okay.

I am still trying to lower my BF, I want to see a 6 packs or at least a 4 packs.  I hate training abs, just like I hate doing cardio's.  I can said that since those 10 months, if I have done cardio's 2 times or 3 times a week, it's nice.  I don't really do cardio and I HATE IT, BIG TIME. But I realized that my abs are weak or my bf is not low enough or maybe having a 2 weeks pre-contest diet will do the trick for my abs.  I'm ready to do it for the Glory of Having a nice picture of my self for my 42  year's old. But Eventually, I said to my self, Woudn't be that nice if at 43 year's old I can compete, but I'm still very intimitade or insecure about what I have already achieve.

My workout is 3 cycle: First week, I train into rep range 4 to 6 reps, overload with weight.  
My second week I work with range: (8-10)
My third week, I work with supperset, much more like a cardio's weight training.

I'm only working with free weights and rarely machine, except for my triceps.

I would die to see a tear drops into my quads, I find this so, so nice.  I love training my legs and try to work hard with them.  Triceps seem to be a little weak for me.  I guess I should concentrated more.

If ever there is someone who will be ready to coach me here, God I guess I will continued to enter all my logs progress here.  Well I'm doing all this alone like a big girl, but will die to have someone to coach me and telling me if what I'm doing is okay or telling.

If someone else have critics to said about my pics, positif or negatif, I take them all and will listen to all advise.

Once again, thank you for taking the time for the critics of my peak and hope that one day, I'll be ready to compete. I'M so in love with my new life's as a bodybuilder's.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 6, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> Oh My Godness, Egoatdoor, you are really flattering me because when I compare my self with female bodybuilder's, I feel very intimitaded. Maybe I am a bad judge of what I have accomplish for only 10 months.
> I just love all your critics about my pics and let me tell you that I do appreciate them really, honestly, really, really.


Glad to be of service. Don't let the physiques of professional bodybuilders fool you. It took many years of training to reach that level of development, plus most if not all are using some type of bodybuilding drugs to achieve the size and paper thin muscularity they show on stage. Take a look at the pictures of the lady in this thread for a better idea of what a natural bodybuilder competing at a local level looks like:

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=336671


> I am still trying to lower my BF, I want to see a 6 packs or at least a 4 packs. I hate training abs, just like I hate doing cardio's. I can said that since those 10 months, if I have done cardio's 2 times or 3 times a week, it's nice. I don't really do cardio and I HATE IT, BIG TIME. But I realized that my abs are weak or my bf is not low enough or maybe having a 2 weeks pre-contest diet will do the trick for my abs.


You are not that far away. Yes, pre contest dieting and also increasing yur cardio at the same time should do the trick, but do not worry so much about it now. Also realize that very few people, women in particular because they by nature have higher bodyfat percentages than men, have 4 or 6 pak abs year round. Non drug assisted bodybuilders usually only have abs during the last few weeks before a contest and for a short time afterwards. I'm a guy with 10% or so bodyfat percentage in the offseason and my abs are highly visible for maybe two months out of the year. 


> I would die to see a tear drops into my quads, I find this so, so nice. I love training my legs and try to work hard with them. Triceps seem to be a little weak for me. I guess I should concentrated more.


The tear drops should come when you reduce your bodyfat percentage by just bit more, or of course, when you get into a pre contest training cycle. One thing we can never know until you actually got through the process is whether some bodyparts are harder to get really defined than others. For me, my legs are the last part to get cut and it is a real struggle. I read in a magazine a couple of months ago about a high level female bodybuilder who had the same problem. Her trainer had do higher reps for legs ( but not less weight) even during the offseason so that her legs would be less bulky and thus easier to get cut when the time came. I have been doing this myself the last couple of months and so far it seems to be working. I am not sure if this would apply in your case, but I wanted to use this as an illustration of how we go about things like that.

On the triceps, are they weak in that they are not strong, or do you mean you have a hard time getting motivated to train them?


----------



## kim (Nov 6, 2004)

Egoatdoor, ThanK's so much for taking some of your times of  for answering some of my questions. I do appreciate the link's that you gave me regarding Natural Females Bodybuilder's, probably a little less intimidation for me, but I know I have to keep on working hard to achieve better results.  And I don't want to go into any drugs that's for sure.  Right now I'm taking some L.Glutamin, Chronium Picolinate, Multi-vitamin and Vitamin C, isolate whey.  But I'm really thinking that I'm gonna try some Creatine, probably 2grams a day.  I'm currently reading on that topics.

I have read too, that higher reps for legs, as 4 sets of 20 but still with heavy weight to complete the 20 reps, will shredded the legs.

I'm currently working Gopro's program PP/RR/SS but I think that for the glory of my pictures, I wil change my legs workouts and hit 4 sets of 20.  What do you think about it.  I think, it will be a better move for me.

I'm having into my hands a 2 weeks pre-contest preparation, and it seem's that those 2 weeks could make a good difference, well uploading water up to 2 gallons then last week cutting it to 1 gallon, 3 days before pics, only a pint of water, last 2 days, some sip of water,  (distilled water) and all the carbs deplete, loading, no training legs for the last week, no cardio's for the last weeks as well, no more squatt or leg press the last 2 weeks, only isolation, the preparation H for the abs. OH WOW, So many crazy thing's to do, boiled chiken twice, no more eggs, eating only chicken and EFA's.. for the last few days, and so more crazy stuff.
Well I'm pretty sure that these 2 weeks can do such a big difference with how someone could be looking on stage. And Now I do understand why we could be so intimidated as well, but like you said, those AWESOME PICS, are probably only for some few days.

When I said that my triceps are weak, it is because, well, usually triceps are like a V shape and my outer tricep, well I don't know if it's the outer or the inner, well the one that is on the back of my arms, well it seem that there is nothing there. The V shape is not really completed.  So that's why I said that I'm weak, but you told me that I should slow down with training my biceps, but now training much more harder with my triceps because I want that V Shape, well I guess it would  make my arms bigger again.

Once again thank you SO much for taking the time to come into my log's and give me some good tips and critics which I consider very helpfull to me.

Many thank's again


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Kim,
My wife (also named Kim) and I are a little older than you. I think you are doing fantastically. My wife has always been trim and athletic and only wanted to get a little more definition, strength and flexibility. Her problem is she becomes too muscular (in her own mind) as soon as she starts working out hard. But I love a strong muscular woman. To me it is very artistic and flowing like liquid. I love the way she now looks and she went from a size 6 to a size 4 (US) dress size in only 8 weeks. She is much stronger than many men our age - especially in the legs. 

Bodybuilding not only makes you look at least 15 years younger but it also makes you more mentally alert and self confident and that reflects a "winning" attitude that people notice and will want to be around. So expect major improvements to your social life too as an additional benefit. It just seems like everyone is more "friendly" after you get in good shape and are happy. I think people respect winners and recognize that you are special and well about the average person. We have even had professional athletes walk up to us in the bars and restaurants etc. near where I live and start up conversations. It's all about self respect and being the best you can be. 

Good Luck, you look fabulous.
OD


----------



## kim (Nov 7, 2004)

Thank's Dude for your comments.  When I first started this year, alot of people have been a kind of laughing at me, well telling that at 42 year's old my body was not like while being into my 20 and I was unrealist about trying to reshape my body's and mind.  Congrat's to your wife and her achievments. Well I hope that I'll we looking hot at 50 -60 - 75.  I guess it all into our head what we can achieve or not.

I have send my pics into the competion are to have critics, but I guess it was not a good idea.  I already received   answer's, well I guess, I'll be deleting all those pics.  But will keep it for a day or 2 for knowing if I can ever had good or bad critics by people who are really working hard to achieve their goals and preparing their self for some contest. If I continue receiving   comment's, well I will deleted everything.


----------



## OceanDude (Nov 7, 2004)

Kim do not delte those pictures. You need to understand that people here are not being critical they are just perfectionists and are judging you against super athletes and people that have been doing this all their life. That's an impossible standard for 99% of the population. Hang in there. 

Now I must go look at your gallery again before you delete them.
OD


----------



## klmclean (Nov 7, 2004)

HI KIM

WELCOME TO THE FORUM! YOU LOOK FANTASTIC. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 14, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> Right now I'm taking some L.Glutamin, Chronium Picolinate, Multi-vitamin and Vitamin C, isolate whey. But I'm really thinking that I'm gonna try some Creatine, probably 2grams a day. I'm currently reading on that topics.


I think Creatine would be a great addition for you. 2 grams may be too little. 5 grams is about a teaspoon. I would start at 5 grams, taken right after a workout, in water or juice. You should find that after 2-3 weeks, your strength should show signs of increasing as well as your muscle endurance.


> I have read too, that higher reps for legs, as 4 sets of 20 but still with heavy weight to complete the 20 reps, will shredded the legs.


That should work. I've been trying the same thing lately. I aim to use a weight so that on the last set, it becomes difficult somewhere around the 12th rep, so the last eight get increasingly difficult. These high reps may not necessarily "shred" your legs unless you are on an intense cutting program, but it should give you more definition and shape now and then make it easier to get them "shredded" when the time comes. And by the way, the creatine I just talked about would help here too in allowing to lift heavier weights for the 20 reps.


> When I said that my triceps are weak, it is because, well, usually triceps are like a V shape and my outer tricep, well I don't know if it's the outer or the inner, well the one that is on the back of my arms, well it seem that there is nothing there. The V shape is not really completed. So that's why I said that I'm weak, but you told me that I should slow down with training my biceps, but now training much more harder with my triceps because I want that V Shape, well I guess it would make my arms bigger again.


 What exercises are you doing for the triceps? What is your split( on which day are you training them and with what other bodyparts, if any?)


----------



## kim (Nov 15, 2004)

Kmlclean: Thank's for your nice welcome.

Egoatdoor: Okay I will start taking my creatin today and will follow your advise.  I will have to revised my triceps trainings.  I was doing them while doing chest but I think, I will work them when my tricep are not sollicitated.
I guess it will be better.

I'm just closing that thread, because I start a new one.  This one was for my cut and has I said, no more need to keep that cut again.

So I started a new thread called: Kim Freaky mini bulk/cut.
So I'll posted into that new thread  in regards with my new goal.

*THIS THREAD IS NOW CLOSE. AND TIME TO FOCUS ON MASS INTO MY NEW LOG: KIM FREAKY MINI BULK CUT*


----------

